# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  Possuming 2019

## akaroa1

I ran my first possum trap line last night.

30 traps 

14 possums ( 1 was tiny and I didn't pluck it )
775 gms of fur

1 rat 

1 hedgehog 



It's about a month earlier than I would usually start putting out traps.
But I wanted to get even fitter for an upcoming tahr trip.
60 gms of fur per possum is ok for this early in the season.

So get out there guys, do your bit and maybe even make a tiny amount of toy money !

----------


## Woody

Well done.

----------


## akaroa1

Ask a friendly local farmer (even the un friendly ones might let you possum ).
Stick to their conditions and wishes and you never know you might be able to shoot some deer or pigs once you have proven yourself to them.

cheers

----------


## tiroatedson

Gonna set a trial run this arvo n check tomorrow morning then run them over Easter. Apparently have 80 odd traps to set. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## akaroa1

> Good going. Something that I have been considering asking permission to do in a forestry block not far from me.
> Could I ask the type of trap that you are using?
> 
> Cheers
> Phil


Mostly cheap #1 PCS ones.
But I'm now running 12 of the more expensive Bushmaster ones that are $14 each.
Just wanted to see if the bushmaster ones really held better.
They seem very strong and fast.

I had 2 set off and list overnight in the PCS ones.
So that's about the value of 1 BM trap !

Then later in the winter I will start using the  themal and spotlight.
It is fairly time effective as I can usually shoot and pluck 6 per hour consistently. 

But not really cost effective if you take into account the high end thermal price !

----------


## Sarvo

> Mostly cheap #1 PCS ones.
> But I'm now running 12 of the more expensive Bushmaster ones that are $14 each.
> Just wanted to see if the bushmaster ones really held better.
> They seem very strong and fast.
> 
> I had 2 set off and list overnight in the PCS ones.
> So that's about the value of 1 BM trap !
> 
> Then later in the winter I will start using the  themal and spotlight.
> ...


Yes - the BM#1 are much better - more for the fact they do not twist out of shape with use
The cheap ones are cheap metal and end up not sitting correct and the trip (has a name that I cannot remember) ends up all wonky etc

Spend the extra if you not in it to play

Which reminds me of two OTHER things/items/equipment/entitlements been taken from us by the bureaucrats 
The Lance Ace (Gin trap) - was a cruel thing but used for over 100 years here and in Aussie and still best trap ever
My Cyanide Licence 
How TF I (and others) let that happen escapes me !!!!

I have come to the conclusion we are all a bunch of soft cocks been stood on by shirt lifters and high heelers

----------


## MSL

have about forty traps, victors and bushmasters, prefer the victors.

----------


## Sarvo

> have about forty traps, victors and bushmasters, prefer the victors.


Yep
Victor a step up again on the BM#1
But aint they like $30 each now (maybe that the 1.5 V)

----------


## MSL

The no.1s were $15 when I brought them I think, maybe ten years ago though.  They are a lightweight trap but seem to be made of a higher tensile steel so are tougher than some of the cheaper ones I found.
http://www.philproof.co.nz/products/...hold-trap.html

----------


## akaroa1

Well I put another 15 traps on that line because there were so many the first day.

Got 24 possums off 45 traps = 1.46 kg

And that's from an area I took 10 kg of fur out of last winter !!

----------


## tiroatedson

Set 27 traps late yesterday afternoon. Supposed to be 30 but dropped a couple. Checked them this morning. 7 possums. Put out another 20 but not set so itll be 50 to set Good Friday and put out and set another 30. Itll be interesting on the Saturday morning...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sparrow

> Ask a friendly local farmer (even the un friendly ones might let you possum ).
> Stick to their conditions and wishes and you never know you might be able to shoot some deer or pigs once you have proven yourself to them.
> 
> cheers


Yep Nice one just emailed a local farmer where i predator trap along his boundary any way plenty of possum sign so thought whats the worst that can happen

----------


## tiroatedson

70 odd traps out yesterday. 

Checked today

17 caught
940 gms fur. 

$1.40/kg for possum body at average 1.5 kg..? = $35 ??






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Husky1600

You've left a heap of fur on them, take the lot, including the tail. This time of year you should be able to average 14 possums or less for a kg. Last line I did averaged $8.51 per possum, and about 30 possums per day, so around $240 for a days work.

----------


## Sarvo

> You've left a heap of fur on them, take the lot, including the tail. This time of year you should be able to average 14 possums or less for a kg. Last line I did averaged $8.51 per possum, and about 30 possums per day, so around $240 for a days work.


Including tail 
Thought that a no no ??

If you saw my plucking you would cringe
I am very slack pluckier -  F~~cker

I can can skin 3 to plucking 1

----------


## Dublin

> Yes - the BM#1 are much better - more for the fact they do not twist out of shape with use
> The cheap ones are cheap metal and end up not sitting correct and the trip (has a name that I cannot remember) ends up all wonky etc
> 
> Spend the extra if you not in it to play
> 
> Which reminds me of two OTHER things/items/equipment/entitlements been taken from us by the bureaucrats 
> The Lance Ace (Gin trap) - was a cruel thing but used for over 100 years here and in Aussie and still best trap ever
> My Cyanide Licence 
> How TF I (and others) let that happen escapes me !!!!
> ...


Is cyanide and cyanide licensing banned for pest control use now? Was about to look into getting a license for it.

----------


## Sarvo

> Is cyanide and cyanide licensing banned for pest control use now? Was about to look into getting a license for it.


They (cannot remember who) took all licences from us
I had had one for approx 35 years 
If you want to get one or I wanted to get one back - its a huge rigmarole and as far as I am aware only commercial Pest operators are bothering

I do not even remember the reason they did it
Someone on here might enlighten us again and depress me further

----------


## tiroatedson

> You've left a heap of fur on them, take the lot, including the tail. This time of year you should be able to average 14 possums or less for a kg. Last line I did averaged $8.51 per possum, and about 30 possums per day, so around $240 for a days work.


Ive read somewhere you can take tail fur but separate bag..??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dublin

> They (cannot remember who) took all licences from us
> I had had one for approx 35 years 
> If you want to get one or I wanted to get one back - its a huge rigmarole and as far as I am aware only commercial Pest operators are bothering
> 
> I do not even remember the reason they did it
> Someone on here might enlighten us again and depress me further


Bother! Looked into it a little while ago whilst doing some precursory reading, but didn't get into all that much depth. Saw it was a process to get, but not exactly what has to be done. There's a few courses in the realm of pest control which 90% odd appear to be dribble, with just 10% being of real practical value. Same story with a lot of traditionally formatted courses these days, a lot of fluff to push out study times and add to the cost/profit model.

----------


## Sarvo

> Bother! Looked into it a little while ago whilst doing some precursory reading, but didn't get into all that much depth. Saw it was a process to get, but not exactly what has to be done. There's a few courses in the realm of pest control which 90% odd appear to be dribble, with just 10% being of real practical value. Same story with a lot of traditionally formatted courses these days, a lot of fluff to push out study times and add to the cost/profit model.


"90% odd appears to be dribble"
Yes - every thing is going this same way


Just out of Principle - could you imagine me (and MANY others) having to sit/read/write through all that "dribble" knowing that I/we know more than them with 30+ years "practical" experience using it
Most of us who left school the minute we hit 15 years and went bush/farm or feral - imagine then 30-40 years later been exspected to become school pupils again 
FFS !!!!!!!!

Place is becoming a F~~cking Joke :-(

----------


## Docsbinocs

Hello,

I wanted to get back to you about my hunting trip as you were kind to offer advice.
First day, April 2 went to my friends secret spot.  2 Stags were really going at it, 1 was a monster, the other at decent 10 point.  My friend shot the 10 point before I had a chance at the monster.  Packed the meat out, went back the next day and shot a stag who had snapped off both of his antlers.  He might have been a 10 or 12 point had he retained his antlers
Got the meat all packed out and in my friends freezer.
My friend and I rode mountain bikes from Lake Taylor to the Hurunui swing bridge in 2.5 hours.  We made the mistake of dragging the bikes across the bridge but they weren't that useful on the other side as there are only cow trails to ride on.
We camped on Mackenzie stream and first day went to the tops in 4 hours.  Did not see any deer up there but weather was a bit off-sleet.   Came down the steep side back to Mackenzie stream.  Sat and watched a long meadow for an hour and shot small 8 point.   He had 3 hinds with him.  Heard several roaring but when we moved in their direction they shut up.
Use the bike to pack all the meat back out to Lake Taylor and back in one day, 10 long hours.
Headed out the next day, got the meat in my friends freezer near Christ Church.
Went to the Hopkins for tahr ..Everyone else was going up the Huxley for deer.   Was a long day up to Dassler Bivvy  That "trail" is for mountain climber's only. 2.5 hours up to the hut.  Saw 3 groups of tahr and only one small bull.  Climbed to 6060 feet elevation at the base of the Dassler pinnacles.   Shot him on a nice flat spot but he managed to go off a cliff anyway and could not find him.
Tried the Cameron for tahr, saw nothing.  Improved the trail alot sawing through the matagori for 1.5 hours.
Went back to my friends place and flew  home the next day.  Brought about 90% of the meat home, probably 130 pounds of nice prime venison.  I think I like it better than elk.
I think you had noted that the stags would be in the upper one third of the Bush but we found it to be the opposite, they were in the lower one third of the Bush with heavy deer sign.
Planning to return in August, would really like to get a nice bull tahr.  Thinking about the Growler hut.   Any advice?  We found the mountain bikes useful On 4 Wheel Dr. roads but are pretty difficult to get across rivers more than knee  deep.

----------


## Sideshow

Any pics of your hunt @Docsbinocs sounds like you had fun. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Boaraxa

> They (cannot remember who) took all licences from us
> I had had one for approx 35 years 
> If you want to get one or I wanted to get one back - its a huge rigmarole and as far as I am aware only commercial Pest operators are bothering
> 
> I do not even remember the reason they did it
> Someone on here might enlighten us again and depress me further


3


I had one as well , as I recall it was a lifetime licence then like the firearms they put a time limit on it for renewal but then they changed the process somewhere along the way , so yea you can still get a cyanide licence my mate got his along with 1080 & some other one that you can do at the same time probably brodifacoum which indecently keeps commercial deer recovery operators away for 3 years .

----------


## Sarvo

> 3
> 
> 
> I had one as well , as I recall it was a lifetime licence then like the firearms they put a time limit on it for renewal but then they changed the process somewhere along the way , so yea you can still get a cyanide licence my mate got his along with 1080 & some other one that you can do at the same time probably brodifacoum which indecently keeps commercial deer recovery operators away for 3 years .


Yes it was "lifetime" 
Meant to be lifetime

How long did your mate and what cost/process did he go through ??
Was it a farmer ??
Yes - once obtained you can get all poisons including 1080

----------


## akaroa1

Possum update

Set another line of 30 traps yesterday in a new location and got 17 possums / 1110 grams

So far this season that's 

6 nights running a trap line
Equals 240 trap nights
100 possums exactly 
40% trap rate. I'm happy with that and will move the lines when they get down to 25%
5.74 kgs fur

Off hunting next week and will start spotlighting as well when I get back because it will be colder and the thermal will make it easy as

----------


## kukuwai

Had this one this morning....





The cut across the top of the pouch looked very cat like. Couldn't think what else might have done it.

We will be back up planting in that block for the first week of june so will definitely be taking along the cage trap.

No houses for miles !!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> you sure that wasn't  @Sarvo plucking it , he did admit he is a shocker at plucking them hopefully I will do a better job at plucking when i get around to doing some possum shooting.


I am rough but not that bad 
Bit to much for  Buck Rape !!!!
Shocking barsteds - rape dead cyanide ones to and always the big fat Does 

Cat wouldn't attack a live one - watch out might be Wolverines or the likes in your area

----------


## kukuwai

> I am rough but not that bad 
> Bit to much for  Buck Rape !!!!
> Shocking barsteds - rape dead cyanide ones to and always the big fat Does 
> 
> Cat wouldn't attack a live one - watch out might be Wolverines or the likes in your area


I did wonder if that big black cat from the mckenzie country had made it up here 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## akaroa1

> Had this one this morning....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cut across the top of the pouch looked very cat like. Couldn't think what else might have done it.
> 
> We will be back up planting in that block for the first week of june so will definitely be taking along the cage trap.
> ...


Was it dead when you got there ?

----------


## kukuwai

> Was it dead when you got there ?


Yes it was dead when we arrived and we were there early.

Fluff everywhere but not really eaten at all so a bit of a mystery ?? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## akaroa1

Well if it was a cat it would have had a nibble
Any mustalid would have clinically killed it and eaten its way inside for a party 
And if it was a hawk it would have picked it clean 
I'm thinking out of the box and reckon itcwas another possum

----------


## kukuwai

> Had this one this morning....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cut across the top of the pouch looked very cat like. Couldn't think what else might have done it.
> 
> We will be back up planting in that block for the first week of june so will definitely be taking along the cage trap.
> ...





> Well if it was a cat it would have had a nibble
> Any mustalid would have clinically killed it and eaten its way inside for a party 
> And if it was a hawk it would have picked it clean 
> I'm thinking out of the box and reckon itcwas another possum


  @BeeMan      @Mooseman   @Dundee What you guys reckon ?

Another Possum?

Definitely not a hawk, doubt a mustilid.... 

Seen anything like this before?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Maybe a stray dog just picked it up and shook the bugger.

----------


## akaroa1

Return dipped under 25% on the trap line this morning. 
So when I vlear it tomorrow i will pull the traps out.
I did get a bonus this morning though.

----------


## tiroatedson

Thats a good win


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

Went for a spotlight last night shot 5.



Nice night, once the cloud broke up it actually was quite cold.

Stash is building up 





Anyone got a current price?
I did get a txt from BB last month saying they were buying but it didn't have a price.

I'm hoping I can have quite a bit by the end of winter 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Husky1600

Went for a walk around the yard tonight with the 22. Shot 11, plus another from the traps this morning. Added to the 13 we got on Sat night with the kids, 24 possums for 1.9kg, so approx $220 for 2 nights aint too bad. haven't even checked the paddocks, the river, and several tree lines yet.

----------


## kukuwai

Current price BB $130 \ Kg 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Husky1600

Another 4 this morning, now a total of 28 possums for 2.15 kg. About $280 for a bit of evening fun.

----------


## BeeMan

I reckon @akaroa 1 and @kukuwai hit the nail on the head, sorry its taken a while to catch up. I will hunt out some old pics of my pest op days, I snapped several pics of possums raping dead possums and fighting others in traps.

----------


## kukuwai

> I reckon @akaroa 1 and @kukuwai hit the nail on the head, sorry its taken a while to catch up. I will hunt out some old pics of my pest op days, I snapped several pics of possums raping dead possums and fighting others in traps.


Cool BeeMan good to have ya back 

Be keen on seeing some of those pictures.
Also good to see there's a new post in the 'oldies trapping again' thread.

Good luck this week  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

A couple I found of a buck possum satisfying his passion with a dead doe.

----------


## Sarvo

> A couple I found of a buck possum satisfying his passion with a dead doe. Attachment 113594Attachment 113596


Priceless !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## madjon_

> A couple I found of a buck possum satisfying his passion with a dead doe. Attachment 113594Attachment 113596


Bottom photo.
Will you feck off,I'm busy

----------


## akaroa1

> A couple I found of a buck possum satisfying his passion with a dead doe. Attachment 113594Attachment 113596


Possum porn !

Pretty fringe market

----------


## Wirehunt

> Return dipped under 25% on the trap line this morning. 
> So when I vlear it tomorrow i will pull the traps out.
> I did get a bonus this morning though. 
> Attachment 111010


How's that a bonus?  Now someone needs to kill three rabbits every week. Even doc now admit ferrets aren't an issue with natives.

I hope everyone is skinning the good possums and only plucking the shit.

----------


## tiroatedson

> How's that a bonus?  Now someone needs to kill three rabbits every week. Even doc now admit ferrets aren't an issue with natives.
> 
> I hope everyone is skinning the good possums and only plucking the shit.


Nope. Plucking the whole lot and suitable bodies for pet food. 
Once I saw a ferret chasing a fantail middle of the day. They might of being friends who knows. Ferret got shot. No regrets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

If I was abit more onto it with You Tube I would show you a trail cam vid of a stoat jumping at a fantail several times.

----------


## akaroa1

> How's that a bonus?  Now someone needs to kill three rabbits every week. Even doc now admit ferrets aren't an issue with natives.
> 
> I hope everyone is skinning the good possums and only plucking the shit.


No rabbits at all in the area I'm trapping.
But lots of native birds so good to get the cat
Plenty of rats and mice i guess but i expect the winters knock them right back

----------


## kukuwai

Set 10 traps on my way home last night, decided to set them in sets of two so 5 stops.

All renegade/roadside but no banditos here thankfully.  @BeeMan are you two any wiser after last nights cruize?   

Anyway five caught so was happy with that. 2lots of two so setting in pairs seemed to work out ok.

Heres a few pictures from this morning...







Just on 400grams, left the traps out so hope for a bit more tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

@kukuwai, yep we are heaps wiser,when you are 60+ the cold is colder. We shot 6 possums, seen no poachers ( that was a relief as we had no plans for if we had ) @Mooseman was a total mess by the time we finished, we looked at 5 deer in various spots, I had to tie one of his arms to the door pillar. You remember Scrooge Mc duck with the $ signs in his eyes, @Mooseman has been tripping over things all day he has deer burnt into his vision. We need some rain, that should help. :Grin:

----------


## kukuwai

> @kukuwai, yep we are heaps wiser,when you are 60+ the cold is colder. We shot 6 possums, seen no poachers ( that was a relief as we had no plans for if we had ) @Mooseman was a total mess by the time we finished, we looked at 5 deer in various spots, I had to tie one of his arms to the door pillar. You remember Scrooge Mc duck with the $ signs in his eyes, @Mooseman has been tripping over things all day he has deer burnt into his vision. We need some rain, that should help.


Excellent  !!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mrs Beeman

@BeeMan hasn't told the story about tackling a possum today in the blackberries.  I was sitting up on the dog box when we stopped at a set of two traps. I looked back and saw a possum walking into the  scrub and yelled at   @BeeMan thinking it had pulled a trap. He dived on it just as it walked into the blackberry and by the time he pulled it out found it was just walking around but actually blind. We surmised that it had been following the one caught in the other trap and had become lost. We plucked it but it was very skinny so left the body for nature to take it's course.  Wish I'd had a video of   @BeeMan catching it...priceless.

----------


## madjon_

And yet his previous post says you are wiser at 60 plus :Sick:

----------


## kukuwai

> And yet his previous post says you are wiser at 60 plus


It was this one in the other thread that made me chuckle the most....




> Thanks fullas, we are both wise old men.


Given the context, I instantly thought geeze it would be the 'old' part I'd be worried about 

Best wishes by the way @madjon good to see you've got access to some light entertainment 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

Week over, perfect timing looking at the cloud build up. $360 possum bodies and 11kg prime possum fur. Not bad for three geriatric pluckers .  :Psmiley:

----------


## kukuwai

I got 9 from 15 traps this morning so that's a kg in two days (on the way to work)



Was gunna pull the traps but decided to leave them out despite the rain forecast over night as it just makes the morning drive way more interesting.

Not expecting much tomorrow but you never know.

I put a dollop or peanut butter on the trees as thought it might do better than the flour if it rains we shel see.



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

Put 20 traps out on Friday after work. 

5 possums, 1 rat and two misfires on saturday morning.



9 possums, 2rats and one misfire today 
Some more unlucky than others....



Noticed a couple of piles of yellow shit about the place and this might be why...



Anyway that's another kg + in the bag by the fire so its all starting to add up now.



My aim is a centre fire by the end of winter !!  Almost there 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sako851

Thanks for posting the yarns and pics guys. You have got me pretty keen to give it a go. What is that powder you put at the base of trees? Corn flour?
Do you need DOC permission to lay traps on public land?

 :Thumbsup:

----------


## tiroatedson

My efforts trapping for weekend. Bought 10 on Saturday, put them out for a big 1...



These ones were shot. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

Pines just starting here as well.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BeeMan

Good looking traps, if they are Dukes you wont have many problems. Years of trapping in them. They set and bed easily and hold well. :Thumbsup:

----------


## kukuwai

> Thanks for posting the yarns and pics guys. You have got me pretty keen to give it a go. What is that powder you put at the base of trees? Corn flour?
> Do you need DOC permission to lay traps on public land?


Get stuck onto em Sako851. Fur is currently worth $130 per kg (aprox 13 possums)

The white stuff is the cheapest flour you can find. I put some icing sugar with mine, also a few drops of liquid cinnamon but you can use other essences ie anniseed etc.

Check out the info in either of these youtube channels if you haven't done it before you will no doubt find it helpful. Especially the stuff about tuning and setting traps. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8Z...jc4Tphc5xg6vPA

https://www.youtube.com/user/possumpeter

There are heaps of cheap chinese made traps on trade me and although they work ok you get what you pay for. 

As BeeMan mentioned Dukes or Bushmaster are a far superior quality 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## bumblefoot

> Check out the info in either of these youtube channels if you haven't done it before you will no doubt find it helpful. Especially the stuff about tuning and setting traps. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8Z...jc4Tphc5xg6vPA


I really enjoy the young fella's vids on the Keeping It Wild channel you listed. Just seems a good, down to earth guy who doesn't need all the flash bush gear that so many regard as essential  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## tiroatedson

Took a load of bodies through to pet food today. Stacked outside was a new consignment of three tonne of possum carcasses from one supplier... Apparently thats a pretty regular occurrence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> I really enjoy the young fella's vids on the Keeping It Wild channel you listed. Just seems a good, down to earth guy who doesn't need all the flash bush gear that so many regard as essential


I totally agree mate 

There is also loads of good info in his clips.

Good bugger indeed !

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sako851

@kukuwai awesome thanks for the response. Yeah I have come across that fella before but I only watched his deer stalk video (if it’s the same guy I’m thinking of)

Is there much use laying in summer or does that just cut into your winter game?

I’m sure the southern Ruahines haven’t had a 1080 drop in yonks

----------


## Sako851

Just confirmed yup I like that guy, he does the old barefoot stalk in one of his videos. Haven’t seen his possuming ones yet but will get onto it

----------


## kukuwai

> @kukuwai 
> Is there much use laying in summer or does that just cut into your winter game?


This would be a question for a fur buyer, or someone with more knowledge than me about the end product.

My understanding is that during summer the possum fur is less desirable for the buyer as it is shorter. 

This said however, i did receive text messages from the buyer all last summer saying they were buying fur.

From a trapping perspective, given that the possums are carrying less fur in summer.  The only thing i can see is that we would need to catch more possums per kg.
 @BeeMan may know more than me 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroatedson

> This would be a question for a fur buyer, or someone with more knowledge than me about the end product.
> 
> My understanding is that during summer the possum fur is less desirable for the buyer as it is shorter. 
> 
> This said however, i did receive text messages from the buyer all last summer saying they were buying fur.
> 
> From a trapping perspective, given that the possums are carrying less fur in summer.  The only thing i can see is that we would need to catch more possums per kg.
>  @BeeMan may know more than me 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


That. More possums per kg. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sako851

Sounds like a cool hobby to make some coin on the side. Too bad you can’t night shoot them on public land. “It’s not a spotlight officer it’s just a torch”

----------


## Woody

I heard recently of a buyer paying substantially more than $130 for sorted fur.

----------


## Sarvo

> I heard recently of a buyer paying substantially more than $130 for sorted fur.


I am listening ???

----------


## BeeMan

I think the fur market is there 12 months of the year, as @kukuwai said more possums to the kg of fur. Our fur is probably at its heaviest right now. It is running between 12 - 13 possums to the kg. With the pine catkins really being targeted now the fur weight drops off like a moult, but the bodies increase in weight with the high protein. Bodies have been averaging 1.8kg soon they will bee 2 or over. Summer fur is around 18-20 per kg, this is all dependant on climate location and food sources. One thing for sure in the summer is longer days to pluck and no brass monkey mornings. Get a big block.. :Thumbsup:

----------


## BeeMan

Pine pollen full gut.

----------


## Mooseman

> Pine pollen full gut. Attachment 115034


So it's started already, should help when we do the next big run by the native block.

----------


## Sarvo

> Pine pollen full gut. Attachment 115034


We not even close here - Pollen I mean

----------


## Husky1600

Have been shooting a few around the yard lately, had a friends kids up and we shot some, did a few little jaunts on the 4 wheeler and shot some more. All up have got 77 for the past 6 weeks. The first kilo or 2 takes a bit, but once that bag starts filling up, its not too difficult to get motivated and add another 10, then another 10 etc. Took it to the buyer on Monday, 77 possums, 5.6 kg of fur, approx 14 per kilo, $730. Good coin for a few nights shooting.

----------


## kukuwai

Started pissing down about 4 in the morning. The full works... thunder, lightning, wind.

So had a few wet ones to sort out this morning...

First time ever I have thought something other than the flat deck hilux would be useful 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

Yep, rather you than me @kukuwai. Only one thing worse than plucking a wet possum, that's plucking two.  :Psmiley:  . Pulled all of my traps, looks like another week before they go out again. Happy plucking.

----------


## Sideshow

You need a socket plug on the back of ya hilux so you can plug in ya miss hairdryer  :Thumbsup:

----------


## kukuwai

> Yep, rather you than me @kukuwai. Only one thing worse than plucking a wet possum, that's plucking two.  . Pulled all of my traps, looks like another week before they go out again. Happy plucking.


Only positive that i can see is...

The mesh bag of fur drying by the fire is at least making the house smell good 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

For those of you that are interested...

Best possum video I've seen for a while, off the ground sets interesting.

https://youtu.be/aJfIQqjGXpc

Looks like there might be a few good vids on his channel 

Ive given up on TV..!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Getting a few joeys around the river,hopefully the big buggers will show up soon.

----------


## tiroahunta

> Getting a few joeys around the river,hopefully the big buggers will show up soon.
> Attachment 120932Attachment 120933


The bigger ones are easier to pluck. Joeys are quite firm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

